

What Every Computer Scientist Should Know About Floating-Point Arithmetic [pdf] - yarapavan
http://www-users.math.umd.edu/~jkolesar/mait613/floating_point_math.pdf

======
timrobinson
Here's the most recent submissions of this article:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2051062>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1982332> <\-- comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1937182>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1746797>

